# My Ford F-350 led strobe Video



## Ford-101 (Nov 9, 2007)

LOTS of lights lol 
1. led lightbar blue off brand code 3
2. 4 truck-lite mod.60 amber led strobe in tool box
3. Full whelen led light arrow stick
4. 2 whelen hideaways
5. 2 blue led and 2 amber led light heads in grill:drinkup
:


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

it say the video is no longer available


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

my guess is youtube is taking 9000000 hours to upload the video


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

you tube removed it due to a copyright claim but some @$$ hole (thats what it said on his you tube page


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

:yow! well in that case ... :realmad:


----------



## Ford-101 (Nov 9, 2007)

its realy not workin. it works fine when i just open this thread back open


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

still not working double click on the video and it will take you to you tube


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey ColliganLands

unleash the power of smilies lol 

:yow!::realmad:


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

xysport:haha its late and they looked pretty cool... also my mother almost took out my eye with a car door today so im thinking i might have a concussion lol its no good


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

ahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Ford-101 (Nov 9, 2007)

*hope it works*


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice set up! I like how your big bar runs random flash patterns, there are some real attention getters in there!


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

it works now


----------



## Ford-101 (Nov 9, 2007)

good to here its working. this is the first video i've ever posted. ther is more i want to do to the truck just need to find time. Thanks for looking. let me know what you guys think:salute:


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

what kinda lightbar


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

put a couple amber leds in the light bar in the front or a amber dash light in the front


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

looks pretty good from here. nice setup


----------



## Ford-101 (Nov 9, 2007)

Its a 48" VOLTEX lightbar ((cheap)) but it works for me. The lens are a bottom section of a
code 3 EXCALIBUR lightbar. Which means everything of my Excalibur lightbar works on the voltex. I plan to take my four rotators and center amber section and put it together with the voltex bar. taking 2 to make 1.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Where did you get that lightbar? How much do they run?


----------



## Ford-101 (Nov 9, 2007)

erkoehler;604436 said:


> Where did you get that lightbar? How much do they run?


EBAY $299 I ask them if they had it in blue and they sent it. love the light BUT. The wires are not sotter very good on back of the light heads . I went threw and redid them all
took about 45min have not had a problem since. wish I had the money to buy a whelen or code 3 but the way things are can't afford it.


----------

